
Run .NET and Node.js Code In-Process on Windows, MacOS, and Linux - tjtrapp
https://github.com/tjanczuk/edge
======
IanDrake
I've used Edge in the past to bridge .NET to Node and it worked great. Glad to
see its still being worked on.

